# Game #60 (3/4): Detroit Pistons @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Detroit Pistons (48-10) @ Los Angeles Lakers (30-29)


Date: Saturday, March 4th
Time: 7:30 pm

 
 
Starters

<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">C.Billups</td><td align="center" valign="top">R.Hamilton</td><td align="center" valign="top">T.Prince </td><td align="center" valign="top"> R.Wallace</td><td align="center" valign="top">B.Wallace </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *18.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *21.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *13.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *15.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.8*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *8.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *4.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *12.3*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *0.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.449*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *2.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *2.2*</td></tr></tbody> </table>
<table align="center" border="1"> <tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">C. Mihm</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *11.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *35.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *13.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *10.3*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6.3*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.352*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1.3*</td></tr></tbody> </table>​
Reserves

<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">A.McDyess </td><td align="center" valign="top">T.Delk </td><td align="center" valign="top">L.Hunter </td><td align="center" valign="top">M.Evans </td><td align="center" valign="top">C.Delfino </td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.4*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td valign="top">K. Brown</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">R. Turiaf
</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.8*</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td> </td> <td align="left"> </td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>46</td> <td>12</td> <td>.793</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>27-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>26-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-3</nobr></td> <td>99.9</td> <td>92.9</td> <td class="greenfont">+7.0</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>40</td> <td>17</td> <td>.702</td> <td>5 ½</td> <td><nobr>24-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>20-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> <td>108.1</td> <td>100.9</td> <td class="greenfont">+7.2</td><td><nobr>Won 9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-1</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>31</td> <td>28</td> <td>.525</td> <td>15 ½</td> <td><nobr>19-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> <td>100.0</td> <td>99.8</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.2</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>45</td> <td>12</td> <td>.789</td> <td>½</td> <td><nobr>25-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>20-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>25-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> <td>95.0</td> <td>87.9</td> <td class="greenfont">+7.1</td><td><nobr>Won 5</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">5</td> <td align="left">LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>33</td> <td>24</td> <td>.579</td> <td>12 ½</td> <td><nobr>20-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-5</nobr></td> <td>97.1</td> <td>94.9</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.2</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>32</td> <td>26</td> <td>.552</td> <td>14</td> <td><nobr>19-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>21-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-8</nobr></td> <td>90.4</td> <td>88.5</td> <td class="greenfont">+1.9</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">7</td> <td align="left">NO/Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>31</td> <td>27</td> <td>.534</td> <td>15</td> <td><nobr>19-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>20-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-6</nobr></td> <td>92.2</td> <td>93.1</td> <td class="redfont">-0.9</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">*8*</td> <td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>*30*</td> <td>*29*</td> <td>*.508*</td> <td>*16 ½*</td> <td><nobr>*16-11*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*14-18*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*15-19*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*5-5*</nobr></td> <td>*98.5*</td> <td>*96.9*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+1.6*</td><td><nobr>*Won 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*5-5*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>28</td> <td>30</td> <td>.483</td> <td>18</td> <td><nobr>19-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-3</nobr></td> <td>98.8</td> <td>98.1</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.8</td><td><nobr>Won 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>28</td> <td>30</td> <td>.483</td> <td>18</td> <td><nobr>14-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-4</nobr></td> <td>90.6</td> <td>93.5</td> <td class="redfont">-2.9</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Houston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>26</td> <td>33</td> <td>.441</td> <td>20 ½</td> <td><nobr>11-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-9</nobr></td> <td>90.7</td> <td>91.8</td> <td class="redfont">-1.1</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>25</td> <td>32</td> <td>.439</td> <td>20 ½</td> <td><nobr>17-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-6</nobr></td> <td>91.7</td> <td>92.6</td> <td class="redfont">-0.9</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>25</td> <td>33</td> <td>.431</td> <td>21</td> <td><nobr>16-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-10</nobr></td> <td>98.5</td> <td>99.4</td> <td class="redfont">-1.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>22</td> <td>37</td> <td>.373</td> <td>24 ½</td> <td><nobr>13-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> <td>101.6</td> <td>106.6</td> <td class="redfont">-5.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"> </td> <td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>19</td> <td>38</td> <td>.333</td> <td>26 ½</td> <td><nobr>13-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-22</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-24</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-8</nobr></td> <td>89.0</td> <td>97.0</td> <td class="redfont">-7.9</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>

 Upcoming Games

March 6th - vs.







- FSN
<!-- / message --> 
March 8th - @ <!-- / message --><!-- sig --> - KCAL

March 10th - @







- KCAL

March 12th - @







- ABC

March 14th - @







- KCAL​


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

My friend is going to this game.

I hope Odom has a good game


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I predict that the Lakers blow this ragtag group of misfits out of the water! 

Lakers by 20!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

If the Sonics can have the lead the entire game and only end up loosing by two, then we definatley have a shot at this one. It seems like the Pistons are not playing at as ihigh a level anymore, since that tough loss to the Nuggets.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Dude they have only played 1 game since Denver...


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

Nothing more to say, but wish them best of luck.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The Pistons do have a tendancy to take teams lightly. Just not the Lakers. They see stopping Kobe as a challenge to their team defense. They will be up for this game, and we will pay for it.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Heres my prediction Kobe has off night Lamar is agressive and scores 30 but everyone else gets flustered. Pistons by 12


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Lamar scoring thirty is as rare as Kobe scoring 81. It'll only happen once or twice in his career.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

SHEED! said:


> Dude they have only played 1 game since Denver...


 Hahahah, Ben and Rasheed aren't even the best frontcourt in the game today so how could they be of all time? Marion and Amare are todays best. Then you take a look back at D-Rob and Duncan, Parish and McHale, Shaq and Horace, and I'm forgetting some other ones as well.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i will not be watching this as for i will be outta the house....not like it would be the best game too watch...


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Hahahah, Ben and Rasheed *aren't even the best frontcourt in the game today* so how could they be of all time? Marion and Amare are todays best. Then you take a look back at D-Rob and Duncan, Parish and McHale, Shaq and Horace, and I'm forgetting some other ones as well.


Then who is better today.....


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

SHEED! said:


> Then who is better today.....


 Read the rest of my post.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This one will get ugly.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Lamar needs to be aggresive....offensively...and i think the key will be how good they play D

GO LAKERS :banana: 


im watching the game....hopefully they give a good performance


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think lakers lose big time. But I will say they know they need to at least win one out of the next three.. Tonight wont get any better, as Detroit is off a back to back. (I know both teams are).

I think pistons by 12.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

If Kobe shoots within 50% and Lamar, Cook, Mihm and Parker contributes in double figures then we got ourselves a win. but thats as rare as Kobe handing out 15 assists.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

I can't wait for this game to start tonight! LA has a shot at upsetting the Pistons. I think it might happen. Detroit lost to the Nuggets, and barely beat the Sonics last night with a game winner by Rip.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

23AJ said:


> I can't wait for this game to start tonight! LA has a shot at upsetting the Pistons. I think it might happen. Detroit lost to the Nuggets, and barely beat the Sonics last night with a game winner by Rip.


Yeah lets try hard and see what happen


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Lakers by one

GO LAKESHOW!!!!!!! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

First they said Kobe will not play tonight vs. the Pistons.... not sure why though... now they are saying for sure hes going to go for it.... 

WHen they were running out on the floor he dint even run out with them. He came out after.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Lakers lose by 30. You beat us only because we don't have post players. You guys lose tonight. Warriors after this season will pick up Ben Wallace and Al Harrington, they are free agents after this season Mullin said, we will really be tough then.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

WarriorFan64 said:


> Lakers lose by 30. You beat us only because we don't have post players. You guys lose tonight. Warriors after this season will pick up Ben Wallace and Al Harrington, they are free agents after this season Mullin said, we will really be tough then.


Okay


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

BTW, Lamar is playing awesome tonight!!
And we really need to stop Sheed... hes killing us!!!

Lamar Odom - 7 points, 3 assists, 2 rebounds in 8 minutes.
Kobe - 6 points, 1 assist, 1 rebound in 8 minutes.

Smush already has 2 fouls


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

McDyess is wearing the same mask as Rip Hamiltons...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

26-23 with 2 mins left in the first.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Odom 9 pts


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe 2 fouls, Odom 2 fouls and Smush 2 fouls at the end of the first.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

That is what we like o see from odom, be active


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lakers up 32-29 at the end of 1.

Kobe - 15 pts, 2 boards, 1 assist, 2 fouls.
Odom - 9 pts, 2 boards, 5 assists, 2 fouls.
Chris Mihm - 2 points, 2 boards, 2 assists in 7 minutes.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Looks like Pistons are going to take over the game right about now.

Walton, Kwame, Smush, George, Mihm on now going up against Billups, Rip, Rasheed, Lindsey Hunter, someone else... and Kobe and Odom each have 2 fouls.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wow, Chris Mihm is really keeping us in the game for now on both D and O... i like it.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lakers are shooting 68% so far.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Steez said:


> Lakers are shooting 68% so far.


Sheed is shooting 100%


god, i hate that guy's grill...


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

We let Sheed shot 3-3 from 3, i dont like it but i like the way we battle without Kobe & Odom


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Could the officiating in this game be any more lop-sided?

Rip Hamilton just about gave the ball a head ache with the amount of times he carried it. On the Lakers end, one horrible official has called two offensive fouls on us. On the first one, Wallace was clearly in motion when Kobe made contact. Then the second foul on Kobe may have been the worst charging call I have ever seen. To make it even worse, the ref was RIGHT THERE.

Now an offensive foul on Luke and another on Mihm by the same ref...what is up with this guy?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

c'mon lakers we can win this :clap:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Could the officiating in this game be any more lop-sided?
> 
> Rip Hamilton just about gave the ball a head ache with the amount of times he carried it. On the Lakers end, one horrible official has called two offensive fouls on us. On the first one, Wallace was clearly in motion when Kobe made contact. Then the second foul on Kobe may have been the worst charging call I have ever seen. To make it even worse, the ref was RIGHT THERE.
> 
> Now an offensive foul on Luke and another on Mihm by the same ref...what is up with this guy?


They called a foul on Mihm when he didnt do anything... then DGeorge is goin up for the dunk, Rip hits him from the back no call... I mean someone wide open going for the dunk then falls... hes not going to fall by himself.... with all the bad calls and 2 fouls each on Kobe, Odom and Smush and we're still in this.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> c'mon lakers we can win this :clap:



no you cant.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Steez said:


> They called a foul on Mihm when he didnt do anything... then DGeorge is goin up for the dunk, Rip hits him from the back no call... I mean someone wide open going for the dunk then falls... hes not going to fall by himself.... with all the bad calls and 2 fouls each on Kobe, Odom and Smush and we're still in this.


Actually DG ran into Kwame(who was pushed by Sheed)

When your the darlings of the NBA, you get the calls

And how any damn three pointers do they have?geez...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

WarriorFan64 said:


> no you cant.


LOL you mad cuz we swept the season series 3-0?
Get outta here man...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

50-46 Pistons with 2:35 left in the 2nd.
I think Lakers are doing very well considering the fact that they are in foul trouble.... and the one-sided reffing.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

Steez said:


> LOL you mad cuz we swept the season series 3-0?
> Get outta here man...



I won't get outta here until you lose, and will be back for Spurs game lol, when you lose again.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

ugly airball by Sasha. damn after an agressive quarter, Odom disapear again, Odom, where r u?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

WarriorFan64 said:


> I won't get outta here until you lose, and will be back for Spurs game lol, when you lose again.


Okay stay here and watch us beat the #1 team in the NBA right after beating your lovely Warriors.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

58-51 Pistons at the half for the Pistons.
Great job so far considering the foul trouble like I said.


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

I hope Sasha's horrid defense tonight will make the Lakers sign Penny Hardaway, he'll at least put a hand in his defender's face. :curse:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Lamar got a 3 with a few seconds left and then Billups answered with a 3 at the buzzer.

Lakers down 7 at the half. Kobe with 17 and Billups has 20.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> I won't get outta here until you lose, and will be back for Spurs game lol, when you lose again.


LMAO welcome welcome to the Lakers Board, enjoy your stay


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

WarriorFan64 said:


> I won't get outta here until you lose, and will be back for Spurs game lol, when you lose again.



Whats your problem man? i mean, you need a hug?

Positive vibrations.... :cheers: 

FEELING YOU!!!!


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Freaking Chauncy Billups and Rasheed Wallace. 
Not a bad start from the guys though. This is one of the games where I will be happy if they just keep it close.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

Wow i gotta give credits to lakers to holding in tough


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Good game so far. I've got to say the refs are being idiots lately... And yes, I agree that the Pistons are getting some calls so far. The Detroit announcers were annoying me earlier when they tried to defend a foul call on Rasheed, saying it was a clean block... as the istant replay showed Sheed's hand on Mihm's arm.

*shrug* I don't know what to say, in some of the previous Pistons games though... like the Seattle win and both Cleveland wins... the refs were horrendous the other way. In the Denver game it was also bad officiating against us, but Denver played so well they would have won had the offiating been fair.

Now tonight the officials are back on our side as we play in LA.

I just don't get what is up with it, it is so sporadic, so random, just plain bad... Its interesting how they say if they made it a full time job they'd lose some long-time refs (it is presently only part time), but I say let the bums go... make it a full time job and get some guys willing to commit to the job and call even games.


-Chris.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> no you cant.


**That is not needed**, Lakers are only down by 7 points as a result of crazy 3 points by Sheed and Billups. Just face it, Warriors have a slim chance of making the playoffs with Jazz and Kings in the picture.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Kobe had 15 after the first quarter...and got shut down by some bogus calls by the refs. The refs tonight have their heads placed firmly up the Pistons butt. I mean, I'm not one to complain about the refs...but they're calling all this ticky tack ish on the Lakers, and players like Rasheed Wallace push other players into their teammates while they are in the air going for a dunk. That's mad dangerous. And then they call a bunch of whack charges. It's ridiculous.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

**** these refssssssssssss.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

upsanddowns said:


> **** these refssssssssssss.


horrible... just horrible


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Who won?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Cant believe Pistons are even getting mad at any foul called on em.... look at all the Laker fouls.... stupid refs!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Shadyballa8D13 said:


> Who won?


68-57 with 7 mins left in the 3rd.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

upsanddowns said:


> **** these refssssssssssss.


We can complain all we want but the guys gotta stop making dumb mistakes and things such as that


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

The game is slipping away, while Kobe trying to keep it close, everyone need to step it up


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

70-61 Pistons with 5:54 left in the 3rd.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Thats not a foul man!
I am guessing airball by Ben


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm loving this game.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah you'll love it more if we win this game. <font color="red">*No since in stooping to his level.


-BH</font>


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

WarriorFan64 said:


> I'm loving this game.


Same man, I love the fact that the Lakers are right there with all the officiating and foul trouble against what some people called 'The Best Team of All Time"


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Ball touched last by Ben Wallace yet its pistons ball... hmmm


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Refs just love the Pistons, what can you say.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

78-71 Pistons with 2 mins left in the 3rd.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

LOL I thought that was Kwame Brown at the top of the key with the ball... then all of a sudden he ran fast... and it was Smush... I was like wtf lol


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Down 3 Points Babe, <font color="red">*Again, just no point in saying stuff like that.

-BH</font>


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

78-75 Pistons with 38.9 seconds left in the 3rd and Lamar going to the line for 2.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Odom cuts the lead to 1.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

The Lakers have outrebounded the Pistons so far. 

Hard to believe. :jawdrop:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

16 pts, 9 assists, 4 boards and 0 TOs for Lamar


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Steez said:


> Same man, I love the fact that the Lakers are right there with all the officiating and foul trouble against what some people called 'The Best Team of All Time"


Anybody that calls my `Stons the best team of all time is a ****ing moron and your actually taking motivation to post about it is laughable, as you should know that whoever that is is a ****ing moron.


-Chris.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

80-78 Lakers at the end of the 3rd!
YEAH LAKERS!!!!!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Lakers close the 3rd with a 12-0 run and lead by 2!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Wooooot Up 2 Points Babes>


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Lamar Odom with two big quarter-finishing threes tonight. He has been CLUTCH this evening. Damn impressive.


-Chris.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

lol

BEST THIRD QUARTER EVAR!!!!!!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey WarriorsFan, didn't you say we didn't have a chance to win...we up 2 points babe.


----------



## Jethro (Feb 13, 2006)

What a run..


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lamar - 19 pts, 9 assits, 4 boards, 0 TOs.


----------



## WarriorFan64 (Jul 4, 2005)

upsanddowns said:


> Hey WarriorsFan, didn't you say we didn't have a chance to win...we up 2 points babe.



it means nothing, and quit calling me babe, **Do not attack other members**

-LF


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

LOL Ronny Turiaf is crazy on the bench...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lakers on a 14-0 run.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> it means nothing, and quit calling me babe, .EDIT


take your chill pill babe :laugh:


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> it means nothing, and quit calling me babe, EDIT.



EDIT


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Steez said:


> Lakers on a 14-0 run.


Ill be the happiest if we can beat Detroit now since we lost to them in the 04 Finals


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

upsanddowns said:


> EDIT.


lol


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

That should be 3 shots for Smush!!!
84-78 Lakers with 10 mins left


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

WOW, amazing we up by 6 even with kobe on the bench.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lakers on a 16-0 run.
Kobes been on the bench the whole 4th now....


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

HAHA THREE TEAM FOULS already for the Pistons. Man, I'm loving our chances.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lakers on a 18-0 run vs. THE PISTONS!!!!!

The whole 4th with Kobe on the bench so far but also Billups on the bench for the Pistons.
86-78 Lakers.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

The Lakers are in very good condition so far.... but its never ever against the Pistons, because they are such a good team.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Okay here we go with the stupid calls by the refs...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Let's Go Lakers! :banana:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

omg late call!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Kwame with a dumb offensive foul, basically bodying Dice clear across the lane. Too bad we couldn't conv... err... nevermind, whistle. Guess we are converting. Late as HELL whistle, but definitely a foul.


-Chris.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

7:54 LAL - Foul on K. Brown 
7:54 LAL - Offensive foul on K. Brown 
8:03 LAL - K. Brown defensive rebound 
:curse:


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

LA give us another opportunity with the loose ball foul... but again we don't take advantage. our shooters have gone ICE COLD.

The Lakers are taking advantage of it, this is getting ugly as the Pistons continue to fail to convert.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Nice pass by George to Lamar for a dunk :clap:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

4 team fouls on the Pistons with 6 mins left.
90-82 Lakers


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Time to choke the rest.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Hilarious listening to the Detroit announcers. Delk hits the long three and the announcers are outright SHOCKED he made it. "Tony DELK with a big shot?!"


-Chris.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

oy Cmon guys!!DONT LOSE FOCUS!!!!!!


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

6:15 DET - Personal foul on C. Billups 
6:24 LAL - D. George steals the ball from A. McDyess 
6:46 LAL - Slam dunk by K. Bryant 
6:52 LAL - K. Bryant defensive rebound


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Hope to God Sasha, doesn't go in the game. He's just gonna screw things over.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Is it just me or does it seem like Kobe is ALWAYS in a hurry?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

We should have still led 90-82 if Delk signed with us LOL Kobe!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Billups getting to the rim... there's something we haven't been doing much. The Pistons would be in it a bit more if we would actually go to the basket... Too many damn long shots.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Ben Wallace goes to the line... you guys may as well just get the ball back.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

ChrisWoj said:


> Ben Wallace goes to the line... you guys may as well just get the ball back.


Why does he stand behind the foul line by a bit?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Brown with an important rebound? What happened to him?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Steez said:


> Is it just me or does it seem like Kobe is ALWAYS in a hurry?


When he's feeling it..he's feeling it shooting 50% tonite. But he should take his time especially when we're leading with only a few minutes to go.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Why do the refs call stupid calls??????
my god!

That was NOT a foul on Lamar!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ack, DG with a stinker 3 when it wasn't needed then a foul on the other end to the guy who makes free throws.


----------



## NaL (Feb 17, 2006)

Warriorfan only comes out when LAL is losing? :banana:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Rip misses the first.
Rip makes the 2nd.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

He missed the free throw? Now you know god wants the Lakers to win this.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe got UP for that board, and Rasheed is OFF now!


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Rasheed just won't stop chuckin' three balls. Thats the reason we can't seem to get any closer, because Sheed keeps launching horrible shots. Over. and Over. He was hot early in the season, but the guy just can't realize that he isn't so hot anymore.

Hopefully that oop to Ben can get us back in it with you guys.


-Chris.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

hold the ball!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Man, Sheed is really cold from the three.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Sheed choked 3 all the 4th, thank god, now it is time for FTs and use the clock


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Come on Lakers.... 8 point lead with 56 seconds left.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

8pts lead, come on ,we can get this game!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Haha, remember when we blew out a five point lead in Sacramento with 30 seconds on the clock...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

32-14 run since trailing 78-68 for the Lakers.
Nice!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

upsanddowns said:


> Haha, remember when we blew out a five point lead in Sacramento with 30 seconds on the clock...


Shhhhh!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

WooooooohOoooooo!!!

GO LAKERS!!! :banana:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Pistons who? 

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

So whose next? :biggrin:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

102-92 with 45 seconds left.

MVP Chants for Kobe now!
38 pts for Kobe!
12 boards for Kwame!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Since the Lakers went on this run I havent seen 1 post from that WarriorFan character LOL!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Steez said:


> 12 boards for Kwame!


:rofl: Kwame has more boards than Rasheed and Ben Wallace combined.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

10 pts, only Kobe can save you, too bad he is on our team..Go lakers!!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Whooo Kobe has 40!

Player of the Game - Lamar Odom
23 pts, 10 assits.

If it wasnt for him, we wouldnt have won


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

This might be the best game of Odom's career.

Very nice numbers across the board. 

:clap:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Lynx said:


> :rofl: Kwame has more boards than Rasheed and Ben Wallace combined.


Wow Just Wow!! LOL haha :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

WTF Am i hearing MVP chants for Lamar? lol
I want PJax to take out Lamar and let him get an ovation!


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Steez said:


> Shhhhh!


Hey, that game is a distant memory

TAKE US HOME CHICKIE BABY!!!!!!!!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Babes, we got it.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

105-94 Final for the Lakers.
Congratulations!

Lakers beat the Pistons!

WarriorFan... WHere are youuuuu?


----------



## Jethro (Feb 13, 2006)

Lakers 105, Detroit 94


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Odom played like that every game the guy would be one of the best 10 players in the NBA. 

He's still only 26, but damn Lamar please bring something like this to the table every game. The guy has always had amazing skills.

If Kwame is going to rebound and Lamar is going to play like that, the 6 seed is not out of the question.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyy! :banana: 

We scored 100 pts against the best defensive team in the league. 

:woot: :woot: :woot:

Let's Go Lakers!

:clap: 

Let's Go Lakers!

:banana:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Yeah baby!! Playoff suddenly right in front of us LOL wooo hooo Still have a long way to go. Hearing Kobe interviewed, seem like he is so tired. Let enjy the W. Nice game from Odom,player of the game. Oops Kwame outrebound Wallace bros LOL ..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

what a way to turnaround things for lakers. we beat the freaking pistons on a back to back game.!!!
:banana: :banana:


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Kobe I guess has been suffering from the flu, and other stuff.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> If Kobe shoots within 50% and Lamar, Cook, Mihm and Parker contributes in double figures then we got ourselves a win. but thats as rare as Kobe handing out 15 assists.


I called it...my prediction is right. Kobe shot for 50% on the floor the whole lineup contributed double figures excpet Smush. And we got a win :banana: 


Well fellas this is one of those rare games :cheers: can i get an amen?


Now where is that loud mouth Warrior fan?


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Well Lamar could do that, but he is still befuddled and confused within his place in the offense. If you noticed, most of his points came off broken plays where he he could show his individual skills.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I hate the Lakers, but credit is due.

Awesome games guys. :clap:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Free Arsenal said:


> I hate the Lakers, but credit is due.
> 
> Awesome games guys. :clap:


Thanks dawg... unlike that Warrior Fan kid who came in when they were losing then ran out when they were winning and signed off when they won!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> Well Lamar could do that, but he is still befuddled and confused within his place in the offense. If you noticed, most of his points came off broken plays where he he could show his individual skills.


No he usually doesnt make jumpers like that. And he got a lot of his shots within the offense in cases where he passed it to a post player and retrieved the handoff and shot or drove. He got a couple shots by attacking the basket and posting up in the halfcourt.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great win by the Lakers tonight! Congrats. :banana:


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah, WarriorFan should just stick to the Warriors board. And he can <font color="red">*EDIT

-BH</font>


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

WarriorFan64 said:


> I'm loving this game.



How about now?


----------



## bluedawgalex (Aug 1, 2005)

Lakers Won!!!! Thats Great!!! It Was Great To See Lamar Scoring In Double Figures Again...kobe Did His Usual Thing Scoring 40...great Win Against The Best Team In The League...


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow.
Phil makes sure that the Pistons won't be able to go 72-10 for the rest of the season.

Lamar, I love you.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Now where is that loud mouth Warrior fan?


Pimps up, hoes down

thats all you gotta say to that guy.

Oh boy, here comes San Antonio, i hope the "Good" Laker team comes out.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

EDIT


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Imagine we beat the Spurs as well????


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

1 San Antonio 46 12
2 Phoenix 40 17
3 Denver 32 28
4 Dallas 46 12
5 LA Clippers 33 24
6 Memphis 32 26 
7 NO/Oklahoma City 31 27 
8 LA Lakers 31 29


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

LamarButler said:


> No he usually doesnt make jumpers like that. And he got a lot of his shots within the offense in cases where he passed it to a post player and retrieved the handoff and shot or drove. He got a couple shots by attacking the basket and posting up in the halfcourt.


Yes, Lamar doesn't usually hit jumpers...but most of his point came off broken plays tonight. Second chance points, dribbling down the shot clock etc. It wasn't through the triangle very much. You're wrong my friend.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LA Lakers 105, Detroit 94


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Cook 	23 	5-9 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	2 	0 	3 	0 	0 	1 	10 
Odom 	42 	9-16 	3-5 	3-4 	2 	5 	10 	0 	2 	0 	5 	24 
Mihm 	25 	5-9 	0-0 	2-2 	3 	6 	2 	2 	0 	2 	4 	12 
Parker 	33 	3-4 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	3 	6 	1 	1 	0 	3 	6 
Bryant 	36 	13-26 	1-3 	13-13 	0 	5 	4 	2 	0 	0 	3 	40 
George 	25 	2-7 	0-1 	4-4 	3 	6 	2 	0 	2 	0 	4 	8 
Brown 	30 	1-2 	0-0 	1-3 	2 	12 	0 	1 	0 	0 	3 	3 
Walton 	6 	1-2 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	2 	0 	2 	0 	0 	1 	2 
Vujacic 10 	0-2 	0-2 	0-0 	0 	3 	2 	0 	1 	0 	1 	0 
Bynum 	DNP - Coach's Decision
Green 	DNP - Coach's Decision
Turiaf 	DNP - Coach's Decision
Totals 	230 	39-77 	4-12 	23-26 	10 	44 	26 	11 	6 	2 	25 	105 
Percentages: 	  .506 	.333 	.885 	  	Team Rebounds: 5
```


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Unbelievably big win. Nice to see the guys come together. Like we said, we needed to take one of these next three games. Hell, maybe we can take two. I don't see the Pistons letting us win like this again. I'll sure as hell take it. And again, we live to not be below .500

On a side note, end the pissing match. WarriorsFan made himself look silly, let's leave it at that.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kwame deserves real credit for his man defense on Sheed he contained him in the block and outside. Kwame was the difference. odom seems to play well in the high profile games. 

Kobe is incredible, back to back 40 pt games with the flu symptoms. 

To me he is this season's MVP without him they might be the leagues worst team. Nash has scorers on his team their sytems creates his advantages. Kobe most nights is his teams only option yet he still drops numbers.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> Yes, Lamar doesn't usually hit jumpers...but most of his point came off broken plays tonight. Second chance points, dribbling down the shot clock etc. It wasn't through the triangle very much. You're wrong my friend.


I guees he got a lot of points in broken plays, but I dont care that much. The most important thing is that he came out with an aggressive nature and played with confidence.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Christ, why can't Kwame and Odom do that more often? I'm not saying Kwame needs to grab 12 boards a game or Odom needs to average 20/10/10, but what's so hard about bringing that type of effort every night? I don't buy that they're not physically capable, and based on their histories I can only conclude it's a lack of mental strength and focus. 

But hey, I'll take W's like that every day of the week and twice on Sundays. What a beauty to watch.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

That was the most I have every seen the Lakers unified and focused since that Raptor road game in December.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

WarriorFan64 said:


> Lakers lose by 30. You beat us only because we don't have post players. You guys lose tonight. Warriors after this season will pick up Ben Wallace and Al Harrington, they are free agents after this season Mullin said, we will really be tough then.


:whofarted



> A salary cap is a limit on the amount teams can spend on player contracts, which helps to maintain competitive balance in the league. Without a salary cap, teams with deeper pockets can simply outspend the remaining teams for the better free agents. The basic idea is that a team can only sign a free agent if the total payroll for the team will not exceed the salary cap. So a team with deep pockets is playing on a level playing field with every other team.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

lmao at that warriorfan kid.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: 

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 


i knew they could do it, its amazing what happens when Lamar plays welll, makes some shots

and does not turn it over......

and Smush playing aggresive WOW :biggrin: 

and Kobe of course being KObe, you guys see what this team is capable of if they just play hard

every night and with Kobe on the team they have a chance to beat anyone always

GREAT WIN :clap: 

:cheers:


----------



## Ych (Feb 25, 2006)

All I can say is, Wow
I was at a friends birthday party and didn't have chance to watch the game, but at around 11:30, i decided to check the scoreboard on the cpu at a internet cafe and expecting the Lakers to blow this one.

When I saw the Lakers beat the Pistons... I almost jumped out of my chair.
Unbelievable.

Just like I said, Kobe needs backup. Kobe himself can already have a chance to take this team to the playoffs at the 8th seed. With backup, Lakers can be a very dangerous and top team. Everyone contributed today. If everyone is as consistent as today, then everyones gotta watch out because the Lakers are coming in full force. They beat the #1 team. What else can't they do if they keep this up?

Nice and congrad to this win.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Could not beleive my eyes as I was watching a game recap. 

When it said the Pistons took a 13 point lead I figured ok, we get close, maybe within 5 and then loose in in the fourth. 

When it said the Lakers took CONTROL in the fouth I almost **** myself. Sure I said as a fan we could beat the Pistons, but i never beleived we would win comftorably in the end!

I'm happy with the season right now haha I don't even care about playoffs. We beat the ****ing Pistons!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I cannot believe we won that game. 

Lamar Odom.  Was that Oscar Robertson out there?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Man!! Great win!! We need to show up like this against the crappy temas too though! But w/e. Ill take it! Odom wore his pair today! Nice game LO. We need this out of you everynight!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

ok im glad we beat a good team....but lets not make this thread like 400 pages...its one game..we just need to continue playing good in order to make the playoffs..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Ahh havent been on the boards a few days to due some internet problems but im back now  , What a win we got last night. Lamar coming up big as well as Kwame . Hopefully this can start something with this team.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Two games above .500!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Sacramento Lost today and we are 2.5 games ahead of Sac queens.


:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

ChrisWoj said:


> Good game so far. I've got to say the refs are being idiots lately... And yes, I agree that the Pistons are getting some calls so far. The Detroit announcers were annoying me earlier when they tried to defend a foul call on Rasheed, saying it was a clean block... as the istant replay showed Sheed's hand on Mihm's arm.
> 
> *shrug* I don't know what to say, in some of the previous Pistons games though... like the Seattle win and both Cleveland wins... the refs were horrendous the other way. In the Denver game it was also bad officiating against us, but Denver played so well they would have won had the offiating been fair.
> 
> ...


In response to the above post, I recieved the following Rep comment...


> DUDE YOUR POSTS ARE SO FREAKING LONG DID I ASK FOR YOUR LIFE STORY?!?!?


... ... LMAO! Seriously, wow... Just had to share.


----------

